
Show HN: Coop – Connect people through activities - matt101589
https://www.thecoopapp.com/
======
fiatjaf
I don't have a Facebook profile, but I hope this thing works. This is
something the world needs.

However, even if I had a Facebook profile I would have zero hope of finding
people near my area, at least in these early stages of the app, and hardly
would bother to look for them.

This is the cruelty of the network effect. I hope you manage to overcome it.

~~~
matt101589
I definitely agree with the cruelty of the network effect. We're contacting
conferences and other events to use Coop and hope to gain some traction.

I'm glad you agree that the world needs something like Coop, particularly with
how we are getting distracted by technology rather than human interaction.

